# Welcome to the Russian forum, please check this out! - Добро пожаловать на русский форум! Пожалуйста, ознакомьтесь с правилами.



## Jana337

Welcome to the Russian forum! 
*All the WR rules apply to this forum.*

WordReference.com provides Forums for exchanges about translation, word usage, terminology equivalency and other linguistic topics.

How to ask a new question:

log in or sign up
click on "Post New Thread"
type in your question
click on "Create Thread"
*Important:*

1.* Be helpful, not hurtful.*
If someone's language background isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.

2.* Be polite*.
The use of "hello", “hi” and "thank you" are welcome.

3. *Look for the answer in dictionaries first*. You may also try searching in the forums, your question might have been already discussed there.

4. *Put the word or phrase in the title* when asking a question. (Avoid "translation please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new" and the like)

5. *Always provide an example sentence and some context.*

6. *You may not post audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval* ahead of time.
All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.
Do not post links to commercial sites. This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way.

7. *Use the "report" feature *in the bottom left corner of each post, if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or if you feel it does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.

8. *Don’t use the forum as a chat board* (it is inefficient); use the private message (PM) feature (PC users, right click the member’s name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member

9. If you have further questions please post them in the "Comments and Suggestions" Forum or send a private message (PM) to your favorite moderator.

10. Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.


----------



## Jana337

Добро пожаловать на русский форум!
*Полный текст правил вы найдёте в "WR Rules".*

     Как задать новый вопрос:

зарегистрируйтесь или войдите в систему

нажмите на "Post New Thread"
подробно изложите ваш вопрос
нажмите на "Create Thread"
*Правила поведения на форуме*:

1. Если чьи-то языковые познания несовершенны, это не повод для насмешек.

2. Будьте вежливы.

3. Прежде чем спрашивать, загляните в словарь, а также воспользуйтесь поиском по форумам, возможно, этот вопрос уже обсуждался.

4. Задавая вопрос, поместите в названии темы ключевое слово. Избегайте употребления в названии темы фраз типа: "Пожалуйста, переведите", "Как сказать ...?", "Я здесь новичок" и так далее.

5. Не забывайте давать контекст.

6. Если заметите, что кто-то использует оскорбительные выражения или помещает неадекватные изображения, используйте кнопку "Report", которая находится под постом слева.

7. Этот форум не для чата. Все замечания, не имеющие отношения к вопросу, будут удалены. Если хотите пообщаться с другим участником форума, пошлите ему личное сообщение (private message - PM). Для этого достаточно нажать на имя участника и в появившемся меню выбрать "Start a Conversation".

8. Ссылки на аудио- и видеофайлы размещаются только с одобрения модератора. Ссылки, не одобренные предварительно модератором, будут удаляться.
Разрешение не будет даваться после удаления ссылки.
Не размещайте ссылок на коммерческие сайты. Это свободный от рекламы форум, и мы бы хотели, чтобы таким он и оставался.

9. С вопросами и комментариями обращайтесь в форум "Comments and Suggestions" или напрямую к любому модератору посредством личного сообщения (private message - PM).

10. Пожалуйста, заглядывайте периодически в "Правила пользования форумом", они будут актуализироваться по мере необходимости.


----------



## Maroseika

*How to correctly frame a thread*

Title of the theme: write the original sentence in the title, NOT your translation attempt.
Hello (Courtesy is welcome).
Question: always put the original sentence not only in the title, but also in the thread body.
Provide your translation attempt.
Your translation attempt
Thanks. (Courtesy is welcome).

*Threads that don't comply with this tutorial are likely to be deleted.*

For example:


> Thread title*:* All I want is you
> 
> Hello,
> How can I translate "All I want is you" in Russian?
> The context: I want to send a Romantic card to my Russian girlfriend.
> My translation attempt is _"Кроме тебя, мне ничего не надо".
> _
> Thank you


----------



## Maroseika

*Как правильно открыть новую тему.*

Название темы: предложение, требующее перевода, но не сам вариант перевода.
Приветствие.
Вопрос: приводите исходное предложение не только в названии темы, но и в самой теме.
Указывайте контекст.
Приведите свой вариант перевода.
Выразите благодарность за помощь.

*Темы, не соответствующие этим правилам, могут быть удалены.*

Например:


> Название темы: "All I want is you".
> 
> Здравствуйте,
> 
> Как перевести на русский язык "All I want is you"? Я хочу написать письмо своей русскоязычной девушке.
> Мой вариант перевода: «Мне не надо никого, кроме тебя».
> 
> Спасибо за помощь.


----------

